# Questions on spraying Lambda-cyhalothrin for army worms



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

I have read post below but I still have questions. I have Bermuda/crabgrass hay that is about 2 weeks out from cutting. I just found a heavy infestation of army worms all different sizes. I have some 12.7% Silencer that I have had stored inside for 5 years. I am going to spray tomorrow so I need answers tonite.

How many oz. of the insecticide per acre would you use? How many GPA of water do I use? Do I wait till dew dries off to spray? What spray height above grass canopy would you use with blue TR tips? Please help ASAP!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Apply between 2 or 3 ounces depending on your density of crop. Use a minimum of 10 gallons of water per acre. Not familiar with your tips but probably spray about 20" or so above the canopy. You can spray as the dew is leaving would be fine, but probably on the dew would be fine also as Lamba Cy is pretty effective upon administration.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

if the worms are larger i'd go with 3.5 oz per acre as 2 wont get them. i use 20 gal of water per acre at 50 psi. you need to do this because their defense mechanism is to fall to the ground so you have to get chemical all the way through the canopy. most tips are designed to be run at the same height as width. if your tips are 20 in apart then run the boom 20 inches off the dirt. if it were mine i'd spray it right now, yes in the dark, following my gps. if you dont have gps hit'm as soon as you can see well enough to make consistent passes. the longer you wait the more you loose.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I concur, get em ASAP....whatever you have to work with in terms of sprayer will work, try to get as much as you can, (liquid) but at least 10gpa. Those blue tips put out a good bit.....at two weeks of growth you probably will be ok with 10-15gpa. But I too would increase that dosage to 4-6oz pa, I just want to see em wriggling ASAP.....sooner the better, but avoid midday, they like to lay low during the heat, little harder to kill, may have to use more water. 
Good luck with the slimy bastards....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm using Karate at 2oz per acre but it is 22.8% so since Silencer is almost half the concentration I would use about 4oz. I would use 15-20 gallons of water per acre.....more the better. Wouldn't worry too much about the spray height as long as your getting good coverage. As other said get them sprayed ASAP or you won't have anything left.

Hayden


----------

